# cheapest new car



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

Hi

Im looking to buy a new car, but it has to be the cheapest possible.

I had a look on Kia Picanto to around 37.000 for a new model.

To anyone know a cheaper new car than that

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

HI,

Have u looked at Drive Arabia - Prices & Specs - New cars - UAE (Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah), Saudi, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait & GCC

Good luck!


----------



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

*too many*

Yes i looked at that page, thanks. But there is not an overview which car is the cheapest, so i have to click every manufaturer and model and i think there is more than 1000 car models.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

A colleague of mine was looking at the same, and he found out that the Kia Picanto and Suzuki Celerio 2010 are the cheapest.

However there are soooo many good deals out there on almost new cars!! Why not go for a fairly new second hand car, so you can afford something a little bigger or safer? Car dealers have some fantastic deals on second hand cars that have been barely used, and are still under manufacturer's warranty. You could get much more for your money if you buy from a first buyer, as cars in Dubai depreciate so much.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, I am just going to join in with this thread and ask for the best 4x4 but also reasonably priced, I am getting fed up of having to visit the hire place every four weeks and think I should buy soon! I also want to feel safe! Any ideas? It doesn't have to be new but probs not older than 2yrs but then I am a woman what I know about cars you could write on a postage stamp... is it a nice colour, will scratches be noticed, does it look good and is it okay for parking in the mall!!! Btw I'm not the slowest thing on the road so safety is v v important to me!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Hi, I am just going to join in with this thread and ask for the best 4x4 but also reasonably priced, I am getting fed up of having to visit the hire place every four weeks and think I should buy soon! I also want to feel safe! Any ideas? It doesn't have to be new but probs not older than 2yrs but then I am a woman what I know about cars you could write on a postage stamp... is it a nice colour, will scratches be noticed, does it look good and is it okay for parking in the mall!!! Btw I'm not the slowest thing on the road so safety is v v important to me!


I can't really advise on which car you should get but if you have a fair idea of the makes of cars that you like, you should test drive them all and then make your decision based on this. There are also loads of websites that do reviews of cars - again, once you have narrowed down your choices, you can make use of these websites to find out more about the cars. As much as I think that asking people's opinion is beneficial, you choose a car that YOU like cause at the end of the day, YOU will be the one driving it.

I drive a 4x4 and sorry to break this to you but a car is actually a lot safer than a 4x4. At high speed, you only need to clip a 4x4 for it to overturn, as opposed to a car that will likely skid and spin but will stay on its four wheels. 4x4s are great if you like yo go offroad and obviously if you have a large family, it offers a bit more space that a car. My two pence but if I could go back in time, I would actually buy a car as opposed to a 4x4 (though I love my car!).


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

MAZ25, congratulations...!
finally someone who actually states correctly that a 4x4 has NOTHING to do with safety in Dubai in terms of driving, especially if you only drive up/down SZR and from/to Malls etc....
Of course off-road is a different story....same thing with size/higher up, heavier built etc, in a crash...(if you're talking the bigger 4x4 like Range Rover, pajero, Explorer etc)....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with you Maz. I really don't understand the 4x4 mentality in Dubai. People just assume that because it's bigger, it is naturally safer. Not quite so. I watched a Land Cruiser turn turtle right in front of me because it hit the edge of a pavement. Luckily no one was hurt, but people in 4x4s generally drive recklessly because they think that they are indestructible. Excellent point Maz25..I'm going to give you some "thanks" for that!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

I think a huge advantage of a 4 x 4 is that you are up higher and see further down the road, as well as behind, at all the idiots who are driving recklessly, or are in the wrong lane, or when an accident has happened, road blockages, etc. 

As for the safety, probably you are safer in a car that is less likely to overturn, however, if you get hit head on, a 4 x 4 is probably safer in that there is more car between you and the other one....Couldn't swear to that, though - it would be interesting to see results derived from using crash test dummies, etc. (no, not the band)

Personally, I would rather be in a 4 x 4 sitting higher up if some idiot decides to race up behind in another lane, then swerve into my lane & backends me because he's busy talking on his cell phone & not paying attention


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Hi, I am just going to join in with this thread and ask for the best 4x4 but also reasonably priced, I am getting fed up of having to visit the hire place every four weeks and think I should buy soon! I also want to feel safe! Any ideas? It doesn't have to be new but probs not older than 2yrs but then I am a woman what I know about cars you could write on a postage stamp... is it a nice colour, will scratches be noticed, does it look good and is it okay for parking in the mall!!! Btw I'm not the slowest thing on the road so safety is v v important to me!


Hi, Personally I bought a Pajero and am very happy with it. for 120k you can buy the full option version new with everything like Electric Leather seats, CD changer, 7 seats, big alloys, 3.8litre engine etc. To get the same spec with similar cars like the Prado, FJ Cruiser, Ford Explorer etc. you will need to spend about 40k more. 
Also the car is well built and reliable, the servicing is fast (same day) and the resale is good. 
the only problem is that everyone has one!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gulf News has a supplement called Wheels (I think on Fridays) - It has a good 3-4 page list of all the brands, models, and prices (which I think are fairly accurate not accounting for promotions that may have been running at that point of time). Also, I think the summer and esp. Ramadan had quite a few discounts going on, but some may still be available


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

When I got my car I got some good advice here and opted for the pajero

Good value, and as someone said the service is fast and straightforward. Also got 2 yrs free insurance with it and 3 years service.

It's nice and spacious for travel or going on day trips with friends, the back is fantastic for carrying stuff, had a mate of mine who drives an x5 feel so happy that he can fit his baby's pram in the back without folding it.

It certainly can overturn more and side impact is something you'd want to avoid, but it does weigh more and the momentum on a front impact means that people do NOT want to hit you.

When I was driving a company car when I arrived, then bought the pajero, I find you can force your way into lanes much better and people do avoid you.

The next step is to get some pictures of the Sheikhs on the back for added protection from retarded drivers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

m123 said:


> the next step is to get some pictures of the sheikhs on the back for added protection from retarded drivers :d


lmao!!!!


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Hi, Personally I bought a Pajero and am very happy with it.
> the only problem is that everyone has one!


Hahaha. Only Britons buy Pajeros in Dubai. I guess each group of people have their trends.

And I disagree with the 4x4 mentality as well - they aren't safer to drive as it's easier for them to overturn. But it does give you more room.

I drive a Chevy Tahoe in Dubai and it was hit by a speeding Honda Civic once at a parking. The Honda was almost gone and the Tahoe only had a tiny dent on the base of the driver's door.

I drove a Toyota Yaris for years in Dublin and it suited me just fine with the narrow roads/parking and more sensible driving. But sardine can cars are a safety risk on Dubai's massive 5 or 6 lane highways that are full of speeding Hummers, trucks and powerful luxury cars.

If I were you I'd go for a sturdy second hand sedan.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I drove a manual Jeep Wrangler with 18 inch wheels for 5 years! My jeep would make this monstrous sound because the ex had a muffler fitted into it. It was such a pleasure driving it because no one would mess with me on the road!
Now, I drive a regular white sedan and even though it is one of the sturdier ones, drivers in their 4x4s try and act smart on the road. 
While it makes economical sense to look for a cheap car, I would also advise against it considering the fact that most of the drivers in Dubai are extremely rash and the money you save could cost you very dearly. You can always find a decent second hand 4x4 or sedan for a similar price if you shop around!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

M123 said:


> Hi
> When I was driving a company car when I arrived, then bought the pajero, I find you can force your way into lanes much better and people do avoid you.


In Abu Dhabi, the size of the car is irrelevant. It all depends on how daring aka suicidal you are. Believe you me, I've witnessed a Land Cruiser being tailgated by a Yaris - I had to rub my eyes to make I wasn't seeing things! I drive a 4x4 and had one incident when another 4x4 driver literally tried to force me off the road because he had missed his exit and rather than drive 5 minutes down the road to the next exit, he tried to swerve across. Unfortunately for him, I chose not to move and he very nearly ended up in the barriers! Dangerous game really cause most other 4x4 drivers will drive straight at you and refuse to let you bully them.



M123 said:


> The next step is to get some pictures of the Sheikhs on the back for added protection from retarded drivers


Think if you drive in Abu Dhabi, then the police will most likely pay you special attention. They are cracking down on locals who drive like maniacs (and have the mandatory white car with a picture of the sheikh obscuring the back window!). And, they are no longer in marked cars! There were a few unmarked Toyata Corollas this afternoon on the road and a few people got rather unpleasant surprises. Needless to say, the usual Thursday suicidal drive to Dubai was a lot more pleasant today! :clap2:


----------



## paul_william (Aug 3, 2010)

Pajero can be a good option. but as you are looking for cheapest then it would be quite costly. you are looking for small or a family car, price can be managed but its not advisable to manage comfort.


----------

